# Authentic Calabrian Pepper Sauce for Calabrese Salami (Italian with english subtitles)



## indaswamp




----------



## indaswamp

Making the Soppressata Calabrese


----------



## indaswamp

My Mom and Dad went to Italy last summer. They brought back some Calabrese peppers in oil for me.







I can't wait to make salami with it once my chamber is built!


----------



## indaswamp

Another good one. Traditional recipe from an Italian....NO SCALES used, all done proportionally using the old techniques.



> What a treat!  Mamma Fiorucci brought us over to her Calabrese best friend to make homemade Soppressata.   Soppressata is a type of dry-cured salami, very typical of Southern Italian provinces, especially Calabria, the birth place of Carmela Panza.


----------



## xray

Thanks for posting the videos, I like watching stuff like this, especially not having cable.

In an related/unrelated sort of way....Did you ever check out “pasta grannies” on YouTube?


----------



## indaswamp

Yes I did. I liked it! Great channel!


----------

